# Accidental fined



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

My contribution to for the photo of the day. I found these cars while looking for something else. They are both new.
I guess I haven't got the hang of this new format. This was meant for the Photo of The Day not to start a new thread.
Not sure what I did wrong. Oh well here is the picture.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice, the 9200 is from the dawn of Lionel production of American Flyer, the first year-1979. The 9207 is a bit later, 1986. Think about it, the 1979 hopper was made 41 years ago. That is the same age as a 1952 Gilbert item was in 1993 and I thought those early 1950's items were ancient when I bought them. Yet I look at these hoppers and think they are just current production. These hoppers are worth today about what they originally sold for, but Gilbert items in LN condition back in the early 90's were selling for 10 times their original price.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> Nice, the 9200 is from the dawn of Lionel production of American Flyer, the first year-1979. The 9207 is a bit later, 1986. Think about it, the 1979 hopper was made 41 years ago. That is the same age as a 1952 Gilbert item was in 1993 and I thought those early 1950's items were ancient when I bought them. Yet I look at these hoppers and think they are just current production. These hoppers are worth today about what they originally sold for, but Gilbert items in LN condition back in the early 90's were selling for 10 times their original price.


Thanks for your comments Tom. I never really stopped to figure any value. I did know the 9200 was one of the first Lionel produced cars. I did not know the year of the 9207. I figured it was a bit later but didn't look it up. Your point about the years' comparison and pricing is interesting.

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice cars Kenny. I am a hopper fan. Coal trains rule.


----------

